# NEXT ESSEX/HERTS MEET THURS 26TH SEPTEMBER



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

OK guys n gals its Essex/Herts meet time again at Brentwood at the usual hook up place of MIZU just off junction 28 M25 motorway at the established kick off time of 7.30pm.

Anybody who hasn't been before but wants to come along will be made most welcome so dont be shy!!!!! :lol:

Lamps


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be there....


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Of course I'll be there in my new t shirt  8)


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

*Count me in.... * 8)


----------



## trafficlight69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Will try and make it as this will be our first meeting with you guys, is this at the Chinese? Are you eating?


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

*MIZU's a noodle bar. Come and join us, and make sure you bring your appetites with you! The food is great and not expensive, and the chat is pretty good too!* [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## eglin (Mar 10, 2013)

Not going to be able to make it this month i'm afraid, moving house on Friday so have a busy couple of days ahead of me.


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Pretty new here and still waiting to collect my car but if I get it in time will try to pop down. haha.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Dont let not getting your car in time stop you going.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

I never think to look in the events section! I am free on thursday but I am supposed to be dieting :? so tempted to come :?


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

It's been a while so i'm going to try and make it, but as i'm completely the other side of London (Putney) it will be a mission :roll:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

kasandrich said:


> I never think to look in the events section! I am free on thursday but I am supposed to be dieting :? so tempted to come :?


I'm always on a diet but it's SUCH nice food and the company's pretty good too so I just don't eat all day :lol: come along!!


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

*Don't you know every diet starts on a Monday? * [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

We will be there.... I'm on a diet too, had no problems eating the delish food there so far..... Come along, it's fun!!


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

I wish i could be there, but dates just wont fall right for me. Good food and good company, have a great evening as always.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

TTchan said:


> kasandrich said:
> 
> 
> > I never think to look in the events section! I am free on thursday but I am supposed to be dieting :? so tempted to come :?
> ...


...d'oh, something has come up now, I have to go to Colchester Thursday evening. So I won't be there now


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

We will stay up late for you Raj so you have no excuses for not being there mate! LOL


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

HI Paul, thanks for that but looks like i won't be able to make it mate, hope to catch up soon!


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

*Sorry people, but I can't make it either. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Call me selfish, but I have a really bad heavy cold that I am just unwilling to share. So I'll just spend this evening on my own, and see you all next time! *


----------



## trafficlight69 (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice to meet you all, had a great time and a nice meal, hope to see you all at the next meet, and 2no XL t shirts would be nice if you have any left. Steve & Dawne


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

jedflorex said:


> *Sorry people, but I can't make it either. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Call me selfish, but I have a really bad heavy cold that I am just unwilling to share. So I'll just spend this evening on my own, and see you all next time! *


Aww man flu it's a killer :lol: but seriously hope you feel better 

Good meet again tonight, cheers Paul :-*


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, we enjoyed ourselves as usual, nice to meet Dawne & Steve, will be at next meet (if it's on the 7th nov of course)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

susicab said:


> Yes, we enjoyed ourselves as usual, nice to meet Dawne & Steve, will be at next meet (if it's on the 7th nov of course)


Yeah birthday celebrations too If it's held on that date....I'll be bringing the cakes  [smiley=party2.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Paul for organising another wonderful Essex meet. Tshirts look goooooooooood....


----------

